# Happy birthday bill jelen!



## Kurt (Feb 17, 2019)

Happy birthday Bill Jelen!!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Feb 17, 2019)

Kurt said:


> Happy birthday Bill Jelen!!



And a Happy Birthday wish from me too!


----------



## MrExcel (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks!  With our move to Florida, the usual birthday cake was replaced by Key Lime Pie!


----------

